# Casa Milan rivenduta ad un fondo. 20 milioni a bilancio



## admin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, il Milan ha rivenduto Casa Milan ad un fondo immobiliare. Affare da +20 mln a bilancio

Il comunicato

“Comparto Uno del Fondo Inarcassa RE, fondo immobiliare gestito da Fabrica SGR ed interamente sottoscritto da Inarcassa (Cassa Nazionale di Previdenza ed Assistenza per gli Ingegneri ed Architetti Liberi Professionisti), ha acquisito l’immobile noto come 'Casa Milan': non soltanto moderno headquarter dello storico club sportivo, ma anche luogo aperto alla cittadinanza, ai tifosi rossoneri e a tutti gli appassionati sportivi che ospita Museo Mondo Milan, il Milan Store, la biglietteria e Casa Milan Bistrot".


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, il Milan ha rivenduto Casa Milan ad un fondo immobiliare. Affare da +20 mln a bilan
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> “Comparto Uno del Fondo Inarcassa RE, fondo immobiliare gestito da Fabrica SGR ed interamente sottoscritto da Inarcassa (Cassa Nazionale di Previdenza ed Assistenza per gli Ingegneri ed Architetti Liberi Professionisti), ha acquisito l’immobile noto come 'Casa Milan': non soltanto moderno headquarter dello storico club sportivo, ma anche luogo aperto alla cittadinanza, ai tifosi rossoneri e a tutti gli appassionati sportivi che ospita Museo Mondo Milan, il Milan Store, la biglietteria e Casa Milan Bistrot".


Quindi a Giugno diranno che non faranno mercato perché bisogna prima pagare le rate dell'affitto?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, il Milan ha rivenduto Casa Milan ad un fondo immobiliare. Affare da +20 mln a bilan
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> “Comparto Uno del Fondo Inarcassa RE, fondo immobiliare gestito da Fabrica SGR ed interamente sottoscritto da Inarcassa (Cassa Nazionale di Previdenza ed Assistenza per gli Ingegneri ed Architetti Liberi Professionisti), ha acquisito l’immobile noto come 'Casa Milan': non soltanto moderno headquarter dello storico club sportivo, ma anche luogo aperto alla cittadinanza, ai tifosi rossoneri e a tutti gli appassionati sportivi che ospita Museo Mondo Milan, il Milan Store, la biglietteria e Casa Milan Bistrot".


Questi venderebbero gli alberi di Milanello per farci legna.


----------



## Solo (20 Dicembre 2021)

Il mitico "tesoretto"!


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi a Giugno diranno che non faranno mercato perché bisogna prima pagare le rate dell'affitto?


Tu intanto ringrazia l'Onnipotente perché nei tempi prestabiliti ha pagato l'imu.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, il Milan ha rivenduto Casa Milan ad un fondo immobiliare. Affare da +20 mln a bilan
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> “Comparto Uno del Fondo Inarcassa RE, fondo immobiliare gestito da Fabrica SGR ed interamente sottoscritto da Inarcassa (Cassa Nazionale di Previdenza ed Assistenza per gli Ingegneri ed Architetti Liberi Professionisti), ha acquisito l’immobile noto come 'Casa Milan': non soltanto moderno headquarter dello storico club sportivo, ma anche luogo aperto alla cittadinanza, ai tifosi rossoneri e a tutti gli appassionati sportivi che ospita Museo Mondo Milan, il Milan Store, la biglietteria e Casa Milan Bistrot".


Di solito quando vendi i muri in cui svolgi il tuo lavoro ad un fondo, bene ma non benissimo.


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2021)




----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Di solito quando vendi i muri in cui svolgi il tuo lavoro ad un fondo, bene ma non benissimo.


A me pare una mera operazione di compravendita..Casa Milan era stata acquistata mesi fa, probabilmente proprio con lo scopo di farci una rivendita...

Vedremo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, il Milan ha rivenduto Casa Milan ad un fondo immobiliare. Affare da +20 mln a bilan
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> “Comparto Uno del Fondo Inarcassa RE, fondo immobiliare gestito da Fabrica SGR ed interamente sottoscritto da Inarcassa (Cassa Nazionale di Previdenza ed Assistenza per gli Ingegneri ed Architetti Liberi Professionisti), ha acquisito l’immobile noto come 'Casa Milan': non soltanto moderno headquarter dello storico club sportivo, ma anche luogo aperto alla cittadinanza, ai tifosi rossoneri e a tutti gli appassionati sportivi che ospita Museo Mondo Milan, il Milan Store, la biglietteria e Casa Milan Bistrot".



operazione "speculativa" tipica dei fondi nostri proprietari. +20 milioni a bilancio significa che hanno incassato un 60 milioni circa, visto che l'immobile è a bilancio per circa 42 milioni.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2021)

Questi si son venduti pure la casa...


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me pare una mera operazione di compravendita..Casa Milan era stata acquistata mesi fa, probabilmente proprio con lo scopo di farci una rivendita...
> 
> Vedremo


Io non sono di Milano e non ci conosco nulla.
Ma se vogliono fare il nuovo stadio non sarebbe stato meglio vendere dopo la costruzione in modo da prendere più soldi?
E chiedo se è possibile che vogliano avvicinarsi ancora di più al nuovo stadio (anche se dalla map non sembra mica lontano lo stadio da Casa Milan)?


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Dicembre 2021)

immagino che con il nuovo stadio non servirà piu casa milan


----------



## gabri65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, il Milan ha rivenduto Casa Milan ad un fondo immobiliare. Affare da +20 mln a bilancio
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> “Comparto Uno del Fondo Inarcassa RE, fondo immobiliare gestito da Fabrica SGR ed interamente sottoscritto da Inarcassa (Cassa Nazionale di Previdenza ed Assistenza per gli Ingegneri ed Architetti Liberi Professionisti), ha acquisito l’immobile noto come 'Casa Milan': non soltanto moderno headquarter dello storico club sportivo, ma anche luogo aperto alla cittadinanza, ai tifosi rossoneri e a tutti gli appassionati sportivi che ospita Museo Mondo Milan, il Milan Store, la biglietteria e Casa Milan Bistrot".



Mai sopportata. Uno scempio architettonico.


----------



## Mika (20 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi a Giugno diranno che non faranno mercato perché bisogna prima pagare le rate dell'affitto?


Secondo me l'hanno venduto perché poi la sede passa nel quartiere del nuovo stadio.


----------



## Mika (20 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non sono di Milano e non ci conosco nulla.
> Ma se vogliono fare il nuovo stadio non sarebbe stato meglio vendere dopo la costruzione in modo da prendere più soldi?
> E chiedo se è possibile che vogliano avvicinarsi ancora di più al nuovo stadio (anche se dalla map non sembra mica lontano lo stadio da Casa Milan)?


Magari lo vogliono fare dentro lo stadio o cmq nel quartiere dello stadio come lo ha il Real Madrid, che ha un senso fare la sede del club nel quartiere dello stadio o dentro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'hanno venduto perché poi la sede passa nel quartiere del nuovo stadio.


potevano aspettare 5 anni allora..... bah.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non sono di Milano e non ci conosco nulla.
> Ma se vogliono fare il nuovo stadio non sarebbe stato meglio vendere dopo la costruzione in modo da prendere più soldi?
> E chiedo se è possibile che vogliano avvicinarsi ancora di più al nuovo stadio (anche se dalla map non sembra mica lontano lo stadio da Casa Milan)?


La sede con lo stadio non centra nulla..è un immobile, uno che la compra potrebbe il giorno dopo sfrattare il Milan e darla in affitto ad altri...chissà cosa c'è dietro, roba da fiscalisti/commercialisti...


----------



## diavolo (20 Dicembre 2021)

Quando parlate di sede che sarà nel nuovo stadio intendete quello che non si farà mai?Per il momento suggerirei di andare in affitto presso la sede di Mapi Group che è consona al momento che stiamo attraversando.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Quando parlate di sede che sarà nel nuovo stadio intendete quello che non si farà mai?Per il momento suggerirei di andare in affitto presso la sede di Mapi Group che è consona al momento che stiamo attraversando.



Mapi Channel ha confermato,cè una trattativa in corso !


----------



## Mika (20 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> potevano aspettare 5 anni allora..... bah.


Boh allora non capisco la mossa, che senso ha guadagnare 20M se poi devi pagare in affitto?


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2021)

E c'è gente che crede che questi spenderanno soldi per un attaccante.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, il Milan ha rivenduto Casa Milan ad un fondo immobiliare. Affare da +20 mln a bilancio
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> “Comparto Uno del Fondo Inarcassa RE, fondo immobiliare gestito da Fabrica SGR ed interamente sottoscritto da Inarcassa (Cassa Nazionale di Previdenza ed Assistenza per gli Ingegneri ed Architetti Liberi Professionisti), ha acquisito l’immobile noto come 'Casa Milan': non soltanto moderno headquarter dello storico club sportivo, ma anche luogo aperto alla cittadinanza, ai tifosi rossoneri e a tutti gli appassionati sportivi che ospita Museo Mondo Milan, il Milan Store, la biglietteria e Casa Milan Bistrot".


La struttura in se non è proprio bruttissima( a dire il vero neanche bella) ma quelli omini sul tetto sono orribili.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questi venderebbero gli alberi di Milanello per farci legna.




Per fortuna gli strozzini, Gazidis e Berluscaroni non conoscono nulla della storia del Milan. E speriamo che restino nella loro ignoranza.

Altrimenti se venissero a sapere che per un periodo si affittava Milanello per i matrimoni chissà cosa si inventeranno pur di racimolare due spicci. 

Aiuto.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Occhio alle CL. Un fondo torinese ha offerto 20€ per quella del 2003.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2021)

Anche se non c'entra nulla, a volte mi viene il dubbio che economicamente siamo messi peggio dell'Inter


----------



## Manue (20 Dicembre 2021)

E' ovvio che questi l'avevano presa per poi rivenderla, 
cosa se ne fanno di una sede che sarà magari mezza vuota per via del covid e impiegati in smart work ?


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche se non c'entra nulla, a volte mi viene il dubbio che economicamente siamo messi peggio dell'Inter



Assolutamente no. 

Ti cito solo un fatto: l'anno scorso Elliott ha investito circa un mld di dollari in azioni twitter mettendo nel mirino il fondatore e Ceo della società Jack Dorsey. Pochi giorni fa hanno vinto la battaglia costringendo Dorsey a dimettersi.

Sarebbe come costringere Zuckerberg a mollare facebook.

Questi maneggiano miliardi e miliardi di euro o in dollari, ogni anno. Ma col Milan lesinano perfino un paio di mln, cioè spicci. Maledetti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sede con lo stadio non centra nulla..è un immobile, uno che la compra potrebbe il giorno dopo sfrattare il Milan e darla in affitto ad altri...chissà cosa c'è dietro, roba da fiscalisti/commercialisti...



non c è dietro niente, l'hanno comprata e rivenduta con una plusvalenza di 20 milioni, ovvero del 50% sull'investimento di nemmeno 1 anno fa. Quello che fanno i fondi, se hanno la possibilità comprano e vendono. 

Aggiungo, che il Milan nonostante la situazione in netto miglioramento, ha ancora bisogno per quest'anno di un pò di cash in eccesso rispetto a quanto generato, parte di questi fondi possono finire a migliorare la situazione di cassa.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no.
> 
> Ti cito solo un fatto: l'anno scorso Elliott ha investito circa un mld di dollari in azioni twitter mettendo nel mirino il fondatore e Ceo della società Jack Dorsey. Pochi giorni fa hanno vinto la battaglia costringendo Dorsey a dimettersi.
> 
> ...



L'avrò scritto chissà quante volte.

Ma guarda te questi benefattori e questi filantropi che investono massicciamente in un social che teoricamente non produce niente se non chiacchere.

Chissà perché, ma che strano.

Poi per un Gesù Cristo di 30 anni preso nel cuore della notte dalla Grotonese ci si spertica.

I soliti maledetti gombloddisdih.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non c è dietro niente, l'hanno comprata e rivenduta con una plusvalenza di 20 milioni, ovvero del 50% sull'investimento di nemmeno 1 anno fa. Quello che fanno i fondi, se hanno la possibilità comprano e vendono.
> 
> Aggiungo, che il Milan nonostante la situazione in netto miglioramento, ha ancora bisogno per quest'anno di un pò di cash in eccesso rispetto a quanto generato, parte di questi fondi possono finire a migliorare la situazione di cassa.


Si ma su un bene immobile un +50% su una vendita immobiliare in un anno non è certo roba "normale"..quindi sicuramente c'erano dei meccanismi con cui generare sta plusvalenza che erano noti a quelli di elliott..insomma, si erano fatti bene i conti


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Dicembre 2021)

la vendono ora perchè fra qualche hanno se non è classe A++ non la possono piu vendere .....


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Occhio alle CL. Un fondo torinese ha offerto 20€ per quella del 2003.


il fondo SECERA?


----------



## uolfetto (20 Dicembre 2021)

L'idea penso sia quella di fare una plusvalenza subito per poi magari "rimangiarsela" in 10 anni pagando 2 milioni di affitto l'anno con l'intenzione di spostarsi magari direttamente allo stadio anche prima nel giro di 5/6 anni. Di sicuro come tutte le plusvalenze c'è un beneficio di bilancio immediato, sarebbe interessante sapere quanto si pagherà di affitto ma presumo lo scopriremo solo alla pubblicazione dei documenti contabili.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'avrò scritto chissà quante volte.
> 
> Ma guarda te questi benefattori e questi filantropi che investono massicciamente in un social che teoricamente non produce niente se non chiacchere.
> 
> ...



Vuoi ridere? Secondo alcuni siti sembra che oltre alla gestione economica a Singer non piacesse la "linea editoriale" di Twitter, per intenderci quella che ha portato al ban di Trump. 

Ma secondo me queste sono motivazioni secondarie. La verità è che la gestione di Dorsey era deficitaria. Singer spera ovviamente in una vendita della società per incassare una mega plusvalenza sulla eventuale rivendita delle quote.

Intanto hanno nominato Ceo l'ennesimo indiano, aumentando il numero di dirigenti di origine indiana alla guida di importanti aziende hitech: il più celebre è Satya Nadella di Miscrosoft (che ha fatto crescere vertiginosamente il valore dell'azienda di Gates, superando perfino Apple), ma anche Ibm, Adobe, Mastercard, ecc. sono guidate da persone di etnia indiana.

Fine OT.


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sede con lo stadio non centra nulla..è un immobile, uno che la compra potrebbe il giorno dopo sfrattare il Milan e darla in affitto ad altri...chissà cosa c'è dietro, roba da fiscalisti/commercialisti...


Hanno mantenuto l'affitto in esclusiva. Non so x quanti anni


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (20 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Hanno mantenuto l'affitto in esclusiva. Non so x quanti anni


Sale-and-lease-back. Per il fondo che ha acquistato e per quello che ha venduto l'immobile è come un'obbligazione: il tasso di interesse è l'affitto concordato nel contratto. Si fa un'operazione del genere se si ha bisogno di un'entrata immediata a fronte della quale ci si impegna a pagare una certa cifra ogni anno. In genere non è un segnale fantastico. Bisogna vedere se l'affitto che devo pagare è maggiore o minore del tasso di interesse a cui potrei indebitarmi. Lo Stato italiano ai tempi di Berlusconi ha venduto immobili sedi di Ministeri impegnandosi a pagare un affitto annuo pari al 7% della cifra incassata: non era conveniente (il tasso di interesse sul mercato era molto più basso) ma serviva a migliorare il bilancio di quell'anno


----------



## __king george__ (20 Dicembre 2021)

quindi non è piu nostra...speriamo non ci sfrattino...


----------



## Vinx90 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Secondo me tutto come da piano in ottica vendita societaria, non appena ci saranno le firme per il nuovo stadio credo che quasi in contemporanea ci sarà anche l‘annuncio della cessione.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Secondo me tutto come da piano in ottica vendita societaria, non appena ci saranno le firme per il nuovo stadio credo che quasi in contemporanea ci sarà anche l‘annuncio della cessione.


Ma è ovvio che è così. 
Questi sono freddi e cinici speculatori. 

Se venissero dei bambini a chiedere dei palloni per allenarsi se li farebbero pagare pure.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che è così.
> Questi sono freddi e cinici speculatori.
> 
> Se venissero dei bambini a chiedere dei palloni per allenarsi se li farebbero pagare pure.


Forse ai bambini per l'inclusività li darebbero gratis.


----------

